# Faint BFP, scared of another chemical



## ttctj

I should be over the moon. I got a faint BFP last night on an internet cheapie. I've known I'm pregnant this cycle since about 3dpo. Just known. So I did a hpt yesterday at 10dpo with FMU. BFN. I thought, that's ok, it's not "if" but "when" the test turns positive. I did another one last night and got a faint bfp. I was so excited. Decided to test again in the morning with FRER. 

So this morning at 11dpo I did a FRER with FMU. It's so faint that if you weren't desperately looking for it like I am, you would call it a bfn. But it's there. I don't think you could call it a Big fat positive though. I would call it a "squint really hard positive (SRHP)". I did another internet cheapie and got a faint BFP again. Looks the same as last nights test. No darker, no lighter. 

So now I'm so confused. I should be excited, but I'm so scared that it's another chemical. 

So my question is did I test too close together? It's been about 12 hours between tests, but it was overnight. My understanding was that Hcg tends to increase overnight. 

I'll test again tomorrow. Maybe even tonight. But in the mean time, I'd love to hear anyone else's experience....


----------



## jrowenj

I think it was too close together. I would try tomorrow morning!


----------



## Livsmom

I am in the EXACT same boat as you. I had a chemical at 4 weeks on April 6th and got a very very faint bfp on wondfo on 11 dpo. I am now 14 dpo and about a hundred dollars worth of tests later, I got BFP on digital!!!! My lines are slowly getting darker but I took 3 digis and only the one this morning said PREGNANT! I am 40 in July and SOOO scared that something will happen this time too. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I think it was too close together though. I also noticed I got a darker line if I took test in afternoon vs. FMU. Idk why that is. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Little J

Its so early that testing so close together is going to make u go nuts bc its hard to tell if the line has really gotten darker.... id test in a couple days (i know its hard to wait)

I have read some women have faint lines and they dont get really dark at all and they carry full term to healthy babies.

As for right now.... its a waiting game....

and dont stress urself out, theres nothing you can do if you were to MC (sorry dont mean to sound incensitive) but its somthing that i have had to learn myself after having 2 early MC. 

Good luck hun! Hopes its a sticky one!


----------



## Poppy84

Iv been testing every other day to check the line is getting darker. Hcg doubles every 48 hrs so ur prob testing too close together.
Try to stay positive. I'm sure everything is fine


----------



## ttctj

Thank you ladies. I did another this morning, 36 hours since my first faint positive and it still looks the same. I would have thought there would be some change by now. 
At least AF hasn't showed up yet. So as long as that stays away I guess the hcg can increase slowly. 

I am a stresser..... I've got to try and chill out a little bit. But the chemical wreaked havoc with me for months. My hormones went crazy and made me sick sick sick. This was my first cycle where I actually felt good again - and got pregnant. 

Would be so happy for a strong BFP - it would make this acne that I have suddenly got worthwile! :)


----------



## lch28

I am sorry you must be freaking out. Why don't you take a digital test? If you call your doc she will probably give you two blood tests in 2 days to see if hcg is getting higher. Good luck, i really hope that this is a sticky bean!


----------



## MelM

My first tests were actually darker than my latter tests I think it can sometimes depend on the dye in the tests


----------



## ttctj

just wanted to update this thread in case someone else comes searching for answers. I got another bfp today. Lots stronger, but still not as strong as the control line. But it is definitely getting stronger. I also did a digi test it was bfp and said 1-2 weeks. So, it's time to celebrate I think! :)


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations!!!!!!!! Brilliant news!

I'm 14dpo today and my test line is still not as dark as control line on Internet cheepies. However on my frer the test line is as dark as the control line. I think u get what u pay for with those tests


----------



## ttctj

Thanks Poppy. I am four weeks today too!

With the internet cheapies, I found that they were actually better at picking it up at first. But they weren't consistent. They seemed to all have different sensitivity. Did you find that?


----------



## Poppy84

Yes. I was getting lines on mon but thought they were evaps because they were so faint. I did a different test on the tues and got my BFP. Hubby said he couldn't even see a line on the Internet cheepie on tues


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

